
How we made employee referral as easy as a Slack cmd line - malditojavi
https://medium.com/inside-efounders/how-we-made-employee-referral-as-easy-as-a-slack-command-line-66a0ac24aad
======
calcsam
> We could have given referrers a bonus or a percentage of the recruit’s wage,
> but we found a way that not only is more fun, but also more in accordance
> with our company culture.

> Therefore, every time an employee refers someone who gets hired, he or she
> gets 2000 briqs — briqs are not yet indexed to dollar or gold. But let’s say
> it’s the equivalent of the latest iPad.

At my company, you earn $8000 per engineering referral that gets hired. But
okay, I guess some virtual currency that you issued that might be equal to an
iPad will do the trick.

~~~
efounders
lucky you! In France (where we're located), the average referral bonus is 700€
- for any kind of company. We'd love to know about the size of your company
and referral bonuses for other positions (to get a better idea)?

------
efounders
hey, thanks for posting this to HN! Would love to hear what you think of the
article / our referral system. Cheers

------
marssaxman
What the hell is Slack?

